# Plan To Clone The Late John Lennon



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2013)

A dentist that has possession of John Lennon's tooth, has plans to create an exact clone of the famous rock singer...http://www.nbcnews.com/entertainment/owner-john-lennons-tooth-hopes-clone-late-beatle-6C10975692


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 25, 2013)

> Maybe it's time to get the tooth its own agent.



That was my reaction too. 

If I was a benefactor of Lennon's will I'd be suing the proverbial off this fella before his 'clone' Lennon puts in a claim for 'his' royalties.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 25, 2013)

No, no and no.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone know where George's dentist is?   I see a farewell tour planned .........


----------



## That Guy (Aug 26, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Anyone know where George's dentist is?   I see a farewell tour planned .........


----------



## Michael. (Aug 26, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Fern (Aug 26, 2013)

clone a wife beater.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that Beatles  'expose' on TV the other night and they don't polish up all that well in hindsight do they?


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 26, 2013)

Didn't know he was a wife-beater, but then I'm not too surprised - most of my heroes have been down-graded to mere mortals.

... but they'll never lay a finger on Bugs Bunny! layful:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 27, 2013)

She might have been a masochist ???  

Masochist:  Hit me !!
Sadist:  No.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Didn't know he was a wife-beater, but then I'm not too surprised - most of my heroes have been down-graded to mere mortals.
> 
> ... but they'll never lay a finger on Bugs Bunny! layful:



Unfortunately, after his military service, his repressed fear and frustration came out in very abusive ways.  Sad but true . . .






But after some expert treatment, he's doing much better . . .






And he's back to his lovable ways . . .


----------

